# My Need2Sleep review



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Since moving to my new flat sleep has been a challenge. I'm a light sleeper and living on a main road means that when an ambulance goes by, motorbike with a huge exhaust or car horn battle I usually get woken up.

So over the years I've tried a few things OTC.

- Warm milk was tasty enough but didnt help

- blacked out the light, helped with staying asleep longer in the late morning but thats it

- Avoided caffeine after 6pm. Helped getting to sleep but not staying asleep

- ZMA gave me messed up dreams to the the extent that I would wake up disturbed by what i just dreamt

I figured I'd try Need2Sleep. Just like with the ZMA, I went in with an open mind but pretty sure it would do nothing.

It took 1 cap 90min before bed and didn't feel anything as bed time came around. I was thinking another waste of money. However, I woke up naturally 30 min before I was due to get up the next morning feeling like I'd slept 10 hours (I slept 7 1/2). It was then I realised that not only had I not woken up during the night, which I always do at least twice, but I felt like I had just slept incredibly well. AND for the rest of the morning I wasn't yawning either.

As a mini-test I gave it to my girlfriend to try without telling what she'd feel. She instinctively thought that I was giving her a sleep tablet like they use in hospital and expected to be drugged up when she woke up. She felt the same as me when she woke.

I will try out 2 caps next time, but I am actually impressed by need2sleep. I add now to whenever I need to sleep well after a hard day or I have a hard day ahead of me.

At 1 cap: 10/10


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

nice review, definately think ill give this a shot im in a similar situation where im waking up multiple times a nite and feeling like i havent slept at all the next day.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice feedback.

I definately find I experience a deeper sleep and find it so much easier to return to sleep if and when I wake for the toilet or something.

Glad you like


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Great review thus far  The combination of melatonin, valerian root and 5-HT is extremely efficacious for sleep. One could probably dose a little lower (once the acute insomnia has passed) and use long-term to help with recovery, as Melatonin has been shown to be extremely safe, even in children at 3mg/day for up to 6 years.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

RickMiller said:


> Great review thus far  The combination of melatonin, valerian root and 5-HT is extremely efficacious for sleep. One could probably dose a little lower (once the acute insomnia has passed) and use long-term to help with recovery, as Melatonin has been shown to be extremely safe, even in children at 3mg/day for up to 6 years.


Is that right (the kids bit) I can see my little man having a couple of Need2Sleep emptied into his bed time bottle!!!!! Only messing before anyone reports me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RickMiller said:


> Great review thus far  The combination of melatonin, valerian root and 5-HT is extremely efficacious for sleep. One could probably dose a little lower (once the acute insomnia has passed) and use long-term to help with recovery, as Melatonin has been shown to be extremely safe, even in children at 3mg/day for up to 6 years.


Is that what's in this product?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

jw390898 said:


> Is that right (the kids bit) I can see my little man having a couple of Need2Sleep emptied into his bed time bottle!!!!! Only messing before anyone reports me


Only in children with multiple learning difficulties, where their circadian rhythm is disturbed. Drugging your children is certainly not advised 

I'm still investigating the literature on whether melatonin can help with nocturnal muscle spasms...bit equivocal at the moment.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Is that what's in this product?


Yes


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Is that what's in this product?


Yes, see Need2Sleep

It's a very economic product for only GBP29.99.

1 cap = 150 days

2 caps = 75 days

3 caps = 60 days


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

JayJo said:


> Yes, see Need2Sleep
> 
> It's a very economic product for only GBP29.99.
> 
> ...


I find 2 caps is the dose, 3 caps does not seem to offer any more over 2 but 1 is insufficent to get the effect for me. As you say though 75 days is sweet for one tub.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

JayJo said:


> Yes, see Need2Sleep
> 
> It's a very economic product for only GBP29.99.
> 
> ...


2 caps worked best for me too!

Below are the costs per serving for each dosage:

1 cap = GBP0.20 per serving

2 caps = GBP0.40 per serving

3 caps = GBP0.50 per serving


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds good! May give this ago in the future!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice review... would be good to also get a follow up review in say a couple of weeks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, excellent review. Do the combination of ingredients in need2sleep work together that much more effectively than 3mg of melatonin alone? £29.99 for 75 days seems a lot compared to £6.99 for 120 days if not.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Are there any more supplements like this?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice review... would be good to also get a follow up review in say a couple of weeks. :thumbup1:


Will do, I'll post up in ~2 weeks with a follow up and a final review


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Very intresting review thanks mate..keep us updated.

Might try this myself..always wake feeling ok but halfway through the morning i cant stop yawning. i do get up at 4.30am though and its hard going to bed early in the summer.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I take melatonin most nights tbf so I'll look into this


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Is melatonin pretty good stuff then? Never even looked into sleep supplements before.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, excellent review. Do the combination of ingredients in need2sleep work together that much more effectively than 3mg of melatonin alone? £29.99 for 75 days seems a lot compared to £6.99 for 120 days if not.


Good call, just got myself melatonin caps 180x10mg for £14


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Mr White said:


> Are there any more supplements like this?


SciVation knockout would be similar but the dose of Melatonin is much lower (prop blend...).


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr White said:


> Good call, just got myself melatonin caps 180x10mg for £14


Where from if u don't mind?


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

RickMiller said:


> Great review thus far  The combination of melatonin, valerian root and 5-HT is extremely efficacious for sleep. One could probably dose a little lower (once the acute insomnia has passed) and use long-term to help with recovery, as Melatonin has been shown to be extremely safe, even in children at 3mg/day for up to 6 years.


Hey Rick,

do you plan on giving it a try?

I should have sent you a few caps from my bottle with the HCGenerate when i was a rep... (Ricks review of HCGenerate can be found under the following link under reviews http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-hcgenerate-150-caps.cfm)


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


> Where from if u don't mind?


Ebay, some US seller.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

rjohal said:


> Out of curiosity why are you no longer a rep, I recall you promoting products very well, not something I like tbh, but I would say you were a supp companies dream.


I have to sort out some private issues and i don't think i'm able to do proper rep work. 

But thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yes, excellent review. Do the combination of ingredients in need2sleep work together that much more effectively than 3mg of melatonin alone? £29.99 for 75 days seems a lot compared to £6.99 for 120 days if not.


Any response?


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Tried this stuff myself recently and it worked well, i chucked a couple of ZMA in for good measure, but it seemed to solve my lack of sleep issue.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes, excellent review. Do the combination of ingredients in need2sleep work together that much more effectively than 3mg of melatonin alone? £29.99 for 75 days seems a lot compared to £6.99 for 120 days if not.


I think so.

Just take a look at the write up for more infos. 

http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-need-2-sleep-150-caps.cfm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I fully intend to try this asap...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JayJo said:


> I think so.
> 
> Just take a look at the write up for more infos.
> 
> http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-need-2-sleep-150-caps.cfm


Thank you. A little heavily dosed for me, though. Cheers.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Thank you. A little heavily dosed for me, though. Cheers.


The supplement facts are based on a 2 cap serving.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

JayJo said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> do you plan on giving it a try?
> 
> I should have sent you a few caps from my bottle with the HCGenerate when i was a rep... (Ricks review of HCGenerate can be found under the following link under reviews http://www.predatornutrition.com/pd-hcgenerate-150-caps.cfm)


Definitely. I'll need something to get my sleep back on track!  It's been terrible as of late!


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

RickMiller said:


> Definitely. I'll need something to get my sleep back on track!  It's been terrible as of late!


I'll see what i can do mate.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice review... would be good to also get a follow up review in say a couple of weeks. :thumbup1:


Final Review:

There is only a few points I can add to my original review.

1: 2 pills didnt make any more difference than 1 pill, which means I have a lotta servings left!

2: i was worried that its efficacy would diminish due to sensitivity, but by only using it on the nights i need to really sleep its remained as effective

3: i highly recommend people trying it out who struggle with zma's vivid dreams, or want to try a sleep aid out.

Overall: 5/5


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

James s said:


> Asda own brand diphenhydramine hydrochloride, 20 tablets for like £1.50 (boots charges nearly £5 for 20 of their own, same stuff) one 20mins before bed and you're out.


May work, but taking Need2Sleep would be the smarter way, when you take a look at the side effects of benadryl (diphenhydramine)... Diphenhydramine can lead to the side-effects of dry mouth and throat, increased heart rate, pupil dilation, urinary retention, constipation, and, at high doses, hallucinations or delirium. Further side-effects include motor impairment (ataxia), flushed skin, blurred vision at nearpoint owing to lack of accommodation (cycloplegia), abnormal sensitivity to bright light (photophobia), difficulty concentrating, short-term memory loss, visual disturbances, irregular breathing, dizziness, irritability, itchy skin, confusion, decreased body temperature (in general, in the hands and/or feet), erectile dysfunction, and excitability.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

JayJo said:


> May work, but taking Need2Sleep would be the smarter way, when you take a look at the side effects of benadryl (diphenhydramine)... Diphenhydramine can lead to the side-effects of dry mouth and throat, increased heart rate, pupil dilation, urinary retention, constipation, and, at high doses, hallucinations or delirium. Further side-effects include motor impairment (ataxia), flushed skin, blurred vision at nearpoint owing to lack of accommodation (cycloplegia), abnormal sensitivity to bright light (photophobia), difficulty concentrating, short-term memory loss, visual disturbances, irregular breathing, dizziness, irritability, itchy skin, confusion, decreased body temperature (in general, in the hands and/or feet), erectile dysfunction, and excitability.


Those last two look like the ultimate tease! - "erectile dysfunction, and excitability"


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Could we stack it with ZMA? I don't mind about nightmares :devil2:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Could we stack it with ZMA? I don't mind about nightmares :devil2:


Lol, the dreams... not good.

But I would try running one at a time to see how they compare. Not sure whether they would stack well or not, but hopefully someone will more knowledge of 2 can jump in.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Even with ZMA I can't get to sleep at a reasonable time but when I wake up I feel rested. Do you think Need2Sleep can help?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Muscle said:


> Even with ZMA I can't get to sleep at a reasonable time but when I wake up I feel rested. Do you think Need2Sleep can help?


It's worth a shot. Shoot JW (numbers) a PM for a sample.

I've not had a problem with getting to sleep, it's staying asleep that is my problem.


----------



## JayJo (Oct 19, 2009)

Muscle said:


> Could we stack it with ZMA? I don't mind about nightmares :devil2:


You can stack it with ZMA!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

might have to give this a whirl, normally bang 10mg diazepam when I get trouble sleeping, only downside is it makes you feel ****ed when you go to bed and wake up for a bit lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive just ordered some of this today cant wait to give it a try, atm i take 10mg meltonin and zma's so ill keep on the zma's and add the need to sleep to see if its any different.

I think its good to take the zmas not just for the sleep but mainly for the hgh stimulating effect


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys - from playing around with dosing and timing a lot I have found the optimum balance is to use 2 caps approx 60-90 mins before bed - this gives a nice subtle drowsy feeling which relaxes you to go to sleep and is effective at promoting a deeper sleep.

I suffer from nocturia (needing several p1sses a night!) and so sleep poorly as I do not always get back to sleep but this has helped no end in that more days then I do not I can now drift off again where before I would be 4 out of 5 nights downstairs with another protein shake taking a zopiclone.

Nice thing is for me no morning hangover effect - snd by dosing 2 caps a bottle lasts forever.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

That so sounds like me. Wish I could sleep through. Hopefully these will do for me what they have for you


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

jw390898 kindly sent me a sample so I can't wait to try it.. 

How effective is Valerian root as I've tried all the other ingredients?


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

do any sellers sell smal sampls? zma is kiling my sleep wiv crazy dreams


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats interesting mat ive never herd of the condition nocturia but im pretty sure i have it cos i do just the same, it well pi**es our lass off lol.

Iv been taking the need2sleep now for 3 days, 1st did one cap and got 2hours good sleep then awake for the rest of the night.

2nd day i took one cap then nother 3 hours later, was slightly better.

3rd night "last night" i took 2 caps 60 mins before bed and had a good sleep, still got up about 7 times but felt like i wa sleeping deep between


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thats interesting mat ive never herd of the condition nocturia but im pretty sure i have it cos i do just the same, it well pi**es our lass off lol.
> 
> Iv been taking the need2sleep now for 3 days, 1st did one cap and got 2hours good sleep then awake for the rest of the night.
> 
> ...


Damn why only the third night did you actually take as I directed - and subsequently this was the night that it made a difference - learn!!! 

It does kae it easier to get back to sleep - it won't stop you waking needing the toilet I am afraid fella, least it does not for me but Zopiclone does not manage that either.

I got a bit worride about the p1ssing so actually when having bloods done after cycle recently got PSA done too and that was fine so arranged an ultrasound and again I was fine - normal size, appearance and functioning. Dreading getting very old!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I couldn't read the dosages mate im as blind as a bat lol, i just thought i heard some one say it was 1 cap but hey im on the right track now.

My general rule of thumb for most dosages is to see what the recommend then times it by 4 lol but in this case im happy to stay on stated dose.

before i was taking melatonin and wasn't keen on that, didn't work too well for me


----------

